# Merry Christmas!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas from my family! Sadly I cannot participate in the holiday cards this year, so here's my "e-card" lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats an awesome picture. love your tree. And the dogs behaving so well they look adorable.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is totally cute! && The girls look beautiful


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY thanks for posting! So cute I love their collars!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww that's cute, great pic!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

So friggen cute, that pout is too much! <3


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

too cute!! your tree is beautiful too


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks all! they were not happy about having to sit still and wait, but we got it figured out LMAO!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hee hee what a great picture!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That is such a cute pic!Your tree is beautiful!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

What a great picture. How did you get them all to look the same way at the same time?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the 1 on the left looks all powty lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks everyone! i had hubby holding treats behind me, but they do love their pictures being taken... the jingle collars and antlers they did not love, so it took some bribing haha!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous tree Megan. As always the dogs are so stinking cute.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG that is such a cute picture!!! I wish i could get my two to sit still for a pic like that!


----------

